
Apple to launch Mac trade-in program next week - tosh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-09/apple-to-launch-mac-trade-in-program-at-u-s-retail-stores
======
benologist
I wish rather than buy the machines back at a massive discount, Apple would
allow us to upgrade ourselves so we can extend the lifetime and usefulness of
the machines. In just a few years a 20 - 30 terabyte NVMe upgrade would be
feasible on all devices from the last few years if the storage wasn't
soldered. Maxing our RAM and storage later and using our machines years longer
because of it is vastly superior for the environment than Apple simply reusing
what metals and parts they can.

